

React – Flux – Reflux – impure functions create fragile applications - bitmilitia
http://mikrofusion.github.io/react-flux-reflux/

======
harperlee
As an aside, having mandatory animations on slide transition as these, breaks
one important functionality: the ability to speed through pages while seeing
them briefly.

For example, on a powerpoint deck with animated slide transitions, when I’m
presenting, a second hit on the right arrow key will kill the animation, so
hitting the key repeatedly, although it makes me hit two times per slide,
enables me to move quickly; whereas in this example, if I hit the key
repeatedly, I don’t see anything readable.

------
vvanders
Got about halfway through the slidedeck and finally couldn't stand the
animations. Way too long and unneeded.

Then I realized they had hijacked my back button as well. Probably some good
content in there but could do with a much better presentation mechanism.

------
wgreenberg
For anyone who wanted to read the slides without the animations, here's the
slide deck's source: [https://github.com/mikrofusion/react-flux-
reflux/blob/master...](https://github.com/mikrofusion/react-flux-
reflux/blob/master/presentation.rst)

